# 31" outlaws vs. 30" Monsters



## USEY (Jun 18, 2012)

Somebody wants to trade me a set of 31" skinny/wide combo outlaws for my 30" monsters....need opinions/advice I'm running a 2012 brute 750 on a 2" extreme lift...these are going on 14" MSA elixir rims...this is my first post I'm new here so thanks again...


Also thought I should add I do a lot of mud rideing but a lot of water as well.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I heard the outlaws were a smoother ride


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If they are in good shape jump on it you will like them


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The 31 laws will definitely out ride the monsters for sure, I love mine. In the water, I don't really think your gonna find a tire that out performs an Outlaw, and they hold their own in the mud as well. I'm not gonna say that one tire is better than the other, both work great....but I'm a die hard Law fan lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i gotta say i have laws monsters and backs in the garage my bike and both my buddies and i love my monsters....but as far as if you think your gonna get farther with one or the other umm no they get stopped in the same holes at about the same time......laws will ride in water better i did notice but my monsters climb a bit better.....so it is up to you and no 31 are not taller then monsters so dont think your gaining any clearance......both are superb tires


----------

